
The Nature of the Network Economy is Expanding and Collapsing Opportunities - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/03/01/the-nature-of-the-realtime-network-economy-is-expanding-and-collapsing-opportunities/
======
messel
Jeez, what a terrible title. Business => rapid fluctuations = good for
startups

